# hmm, issue with decreased power under load....??



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

No mystery we here in the midwest and east coast have been hammered with snow. I was able to use my snowblower for the first time and it was working fine until today.

Ariens 11528LE
28"
11.5 hp Tecumseh

I've probably used it collectively for about 5 times now. Probably a total of 2 to 3 hours spread out within a few days of this snow fall.

The issue I just started to notice today is that the auger doesn't seem to be spinning as fast as I think it should. Also once I get snow into the auger it totally loses power. The motor doesn't bog or anything it's just that the auger completely slows down and it's not able to throw any snow out the chute.

I've done some re-searching and read a few things like carb re-build, fuel line issues etc. The blower was working fine up until today for some reason.

Here's a video of what I'm talking about....






I've changed the oil and the gear oil just last week as well. Any thoughts guys?? thanks in advance.


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Check the belt that drives the auger as well as the tension on the belt


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks guys....I'll check that tensioner!


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah, that is in no way a carb issue. Motor sounds fine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of those snow blowers were made during a transition year. They used to have only 1 belt for the auger and then they found out that with the extra HP the engines are getting these days they needed to upgrade to 2 belts for the auger.

There is an upgrade kit available for several older models that coverts them to a dual belt setup. I believe you get 2 belts, a new pulley for the engine, a new pulley for the impeller shaft and a new idler pulley. I think it runs about $50 - $75.

See this thread here.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...m/8074-i-keep-ripping-up-belts-my-ariens.html

If you can get Snowmann's attention and give him your model number and serial number he should be able to tell you the part number of the upgrade kit for your blower if you are interested.


----------



## Lotus1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks! I haven't had a chance to open it up to tighten that belt yet but will do it this weekend.

That dual belt kit looks nice. I may have to convert mine to it.

Model# 926102
Serial# 003772

thanks again!


----------

